
Crypto Fund II - todsacerdoti
https://a16z.com/2020/04/30/crypto-fund-ii/
======
rendx
Andreessen Horowitz "excited to announce a new $515 million fund that will be
used to invest in crypto networks and businesses."

Crypto as in cryptocurrency, not as in cryptography.

------
kanwisher
Another fund picking crypto currencies that don’t release their products or
lose money? I’m surprised they were able to raise a second fund, after the
first one has been doing so poorly

